# Anyone else with a login box?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Or is it just me?

Nick


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Where's your login box? I can't see one?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, yes, after a post!


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

yes i am getting this i am getting worried,this does not seem right to me,me thinks a security prob


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes me too!! I've just spent the last 1/2 hour trying to change security features. Keep getting a message to "log-in" but no matter what you put in the boxes it just resets the box. You have to keep Task Managerering. What's going on???


----------



## RichMcc (Mar 6, 2008)

Forums pretty messed up for me....
i get about 10 login dialogs on every page, none of the banner images work...

:twisted:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

That's it RichMcc. Exactly what I'm getting. Also my icons not working either. Well thankfully guys it looks like it's a site issue rather than a PC issue.

Calling all Moderators....er...... [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have just had this took ages to get on :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm getting that annoying box demanding user name and password too. At least on the PC I am. Thought it was some sort of virus so tried the laptop and got straight onto the forum in the normal manner.

What's going on?????


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes I've got it too - pain in the bum


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes I've got it too whats up with tt forum [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had it all afternoon. Meant I had to do some work :?


----------

